# Snowball Testing New Carseat ...



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Right after I opened the box on our bed ... I asked Snowball if he would like to test out his new carseat for comfort. Here are just a few pics of what happened in about fifteen minutes. :yes::wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Awww - I guess he thinks it's comfy!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Wellllll, I guess he likes it!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

it's a keeper Marie.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Snowball seems to like it....I wonder if he will feel the same when the car is moving. It does look comfortable and safe.


----------



## Haley28 (May 4, 2012)

What kind did you get? I still have to buy one for our trip the first of August!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Well i think that Snowball approves of his new car seat, he looks so comfy in it. Snowball is such a cutey pie. :wub:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh Snowball!! You look so adorable!! :wub: I think he gives it thumbs up :thumbsup:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Snowball approves! :thumbsup:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

It looks very cozy! Snowball looks very happy!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Yay-he likes it! Oh, he is so adorable and that's a nice carseat. It looks very comfy.:wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

That is too adorable for words!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

He looks as snug as a bug in a rug!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marie -- Snowball looks sooooooo cute and it appears the the new car seat was a "hit". Just look at how comfy he is in that last shot.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Awww... he looks so cozy 

Gus and Grace love their car seats. Gus went on a 18 hour road trip with us last year and slept just about the entire trip! Loves his seat...


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Snowball gives his four paws of approval!!! He is such a cutie, Marie  :wub2:


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

Snowball has the biggest eyes ever :wub: I bet he's going to enjoy carrides even more


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

:wub::wub::wub: awwhhh....








this picture is sooo sweet. look how cozy he has made it for himself in that seat. wuld just want to snuggle with him. :blush::wub: guess, the seat would burst all the seams...hehe


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Looks like he likes it! Now it's time to take a car ride!!!!:chili:


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Awww... what a cutie! :wub: Snowie definitely loves it! B)

What kind is it? I think Button would like it. After going through several "cheapie" car seats for her, I've had it and am ready to spend a bundle on a "keeper".


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Awwwwwww, how precious he's laying and already sleeping in his new and comfy carseat!

Seems that he really loves it!!! :w00t:

Wishing you and sweet Snowball Pie safe travels! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

maggieh said:


> Awww - I guess he thinks it's comfy!


Yes, Maggie, I think so, too. LOL I still can't believe he went to sleep in it while testing it out!:aktion033:



LuvMyBoys said:


> Wellllll, I guess he likes it!


Yes, he does, Laura! :yes:



Maglily said:


> it's a keeper Marie.


Yes, it is, Brenda!:chili:



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Snowball seems to like it....I wonder if he will feel the same when the car is moving. It does look comfortable and safe.


Barbara, the first time we drove him around the block in it, he did fine. But, then when Michelle called on my cell, he did try to see if he could get out. I think he was worried that we might be heading someplace like the vets! :HistericalSmiley: 

But, then, after a minute or so, he settled back down in the carseat and relaxed. He's been doing great. He did try a few times on other outings to see how far he could get out of the carseat ... but, he is tethered in securely. You can see some additional pictures below that I might add on to another thread. Also, he likes to have one of his blankies in there with him, too.:wub:. 



Haley28 said:


> What kind did you get? I still have to buy one for our trip the first of August!


Halet28 ... is your name Haley? : ) 

I bought Snowball's carseat from G.W.Little. It is the *Microsuede Console Lookout* (F/O) ... Options: Buff Dog, Large for SUV. 

And, for Snowball ... even though he is only six pounds, the large size was recommened for him. He would have fit snug in the smaller size ... however, after discussing it with the G.W.Little representative (Melissa) we decided the next size up for Snowball was best, because I wanted him to be able to stretch out a little. 

The carseat we bought was $79.99 ... but, I think it is on sale this week for $69.99. 

Snoozer (the brand name of the carseat) has many different options for what kind of carseat one needs. We chose the SUV console so that Snowball could sit between us up front. I know it's best for our fluff's to sit in the backseat ... however, Snowball has anxiety issues that are being worked on, so, for now this is the better choice for us. He is secure in the console and not within range of the airbags. 

Snoozer has many choices for carseats ... both back and front. And, many colors and fabrics to choose from.

I was so impressed with the young lady who helped me choose the right carseat for Snowball. Her name is Melissa. I cannot believe the time she took to check out measurements and check detailed information for both our vehicle and Snowball.

Also, I bought the padded car vest harness ... and, I can write raves about this!!! OMG!!! It is the very first harness vest that Snowball also uses for his walks that is perfect. Snowball gets so excited when first taking off for his walks that he tends to make a gagging or choking sound for a few seconds. But, with this harness ... this does not happen! Which means to me, that it is fitting him properly around or close to the neck area. 

If you have any other questions, feel free to PM me.




mysugarbears said:


> Well i think that Snowball approves of his new car seat, he looks so comfy in it. Snowball is such a cutey pie. :wub:


Aww ... thank you, Debbie. :tender:



lmillette said:


> Oh Snowball!! You look so adorable!! :wub: I think he gives it thumbs up :thumbsup:


Thank you, Lindsay!:tender:



MoonDog said:


> Snowball approves! :thumbsup:


Yes, he sure does, Robin! :chili::chili:



babycake7 said:


> It looks very cozy! Snowball looks very happy!


Hope, this carseat really is cozy. I love the feel of it. And, I love that both the cover and pad inside are removable for cleaning. It's well built. 

Snowball on his first ride with his denim vest on. In the other pictures he has on his new car vest harness that is hard to see ... but, he is well tethered in the car seat with it!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It's great when they take the bait, isn't it! He could not be happier and I know you and Felix are knowing he is safe & secure. I always ride in the back w/our two and when friends see us out & about they later ? me. . . my motto is always the same: educate, .......


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh sooo cute! Boy that looks comfy! I think i'd take a nap too


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

He is just too precious Marie!! Looks like he really loves the car seat.


----------



## Toy_Dog_Mom (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi, Marie ~

Yes, Snowball looks very cozy in his new Snoozer! I'm glad he likes it!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

zooeysmom said:


> So cute!


Thank you, Elisabeth.:tender:



aprilb said:


> Yay-he likes it! Oh, he is so adorable and that's a nice carseat. It looks very comfy.:wub:


Awww ... thank you, April!:wub::smootch:



michellerobison said:


> That is too adorable for words!


Thank you so much, Michelle!:smootch::heart:



Furbabies mom said:


> He looks as snug as a bug in a rug!!!!


Yes Deborah, he's as snug as a bug in a rug! :HistericalSmiley:



Lacie's Mom said:


> Marie -- Snowball looks sooooooo cute and it appears the the new car seat was a "hit". Just look at how comfy he is in that last shot.


Thank you, sweet Lynn! :wub::smootch:



Grace'sMom said:


> Awww... he looks so cozy
> seat. wuld just want to snuggle with him. :blush::wub: guess, the seat would burst all the seams...hehe


Aww ... thank you, Tori.:tender:



The A Team said:


> Looks like he likes it! Now it's time to take a car ride!!!!:chili:


Pat, see pictures below and if you have time read my post before this one.:chili:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

HEINI said:


> :wub::wub::wub: awwhhh....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww ... thank you, Becky. Snowball says that he would love to snuggle with his Auntie Becky. :heart::smootch:



mamapajamas said:


> Awww... what a cutie! :wub: Snowie definitely loves it! B)
> What kind is it? I think Button would like it. After going through several "cheapie" car seats for her, I've had it and am ready to spend a bundle on a "keeper".


Thank you so much, Theresa. :tender: If you have time, one of my other posts on this thread has the details. It's a *Snoozer* that I purchased from G.W. Little.



Alexa said:


> Awwwwwww, how precious he's laying and already sleeping in his new and comfy carseat!
> 
> Seems that he really loves it!!! :w00t:
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, Alexandra.:smootch::heart: Please give Ullana kisses and hugs from me. :wub: Love and hugs to you.:wub:



edelweiss said:


> It's great when they take the bait, isn't it! He could not be happier and I know you and Felix are knowing he is safe & secure. I always ride in the back w/our two and when friends see us out & about they later ? me. . . my motto is always the same: educate, .......


Thank you so much, Sandi.:smootch: I think that is so sweet that you ride in the back with your fluffs!! :wub::wub:



bellaratamaltese said:


> oh sooo cute! Boy that looks comfy! I think i'd take a nap too


Yes, it is comfy, Stacy! I love the fabric and beautiful removable pad inside, too. The fabric is so soft. And, there are so many colors and designs to choose from, too.



SicilianRose said:


> He is just too precious Marie!! Looks like he really loves the car seat.


Awww ... Thank you so much, Debbie!:wub::smootch:



Toy_Dog_Mom said:


> Hi, Marie ~
> 
> Yes, Snowball looks very cozy in his new Snoozer! I'm glad he likes it!


Hi, Rhonda! Thank you!:tender:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I just love the pictures Marie!! I sure missed seeing snowball and all the other flufferbutts on SM! :wub:


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

Sorry if you answered this, but I read through your messages and didn't see it, but I have a "dumb question"........ what is the carseat attached to? The console? So the carseat is not secured with your car's seat belt, right?

Also, what kind of automobile do you drive? I don't have a SUV and read on the GWLittle comments from others who purchased this seat, that they have to force it to fit between the seats which in turn squishes the dog carseat and reduces its size. I have a mid-size car Infiniti G35


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

aww! He likes it! It looks really comfy!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie, I'd say it's a keeper. :thumbsup: The carseat and the handsome passenger. :wub::wub: But I think I have to see with my own eyes. B)


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

mommatee said:


> Sorry if you answered this, but I read through your messages and didn't see it, but I have a "dumb question"........ what is the carseat attached to? The console? So the carseat is not secured with your car's seat belt, right?
> 
> Also, what kind of automobile do you drive? I don't have a SUV and read on the GWLittle comments from others who purchased this seat, that they have to force it to fit between the seats which in turn squishes the dog carseat and reduces its size. I have a mid-size car Infiniti G35


Tanya, I don't look at any question as dumb. :thumbsup: The carseat is attached to both the passenger and drivers seat in the back near the bottom where the seats are ... and, also to the the console under the front, I think. Now I feel dumb ... because my husband installed the carseat, and he did such a good job, that I can't tell you exactly the details on it at the moment, because he is out on the golf course as I type this. And, no, it is not attached to the seatbelts. I thought there was a video on GW Little ... but, it might be for another one of their carseats. You can speak to someone in person though and they can give you better and exact details.

We have two vehicles. A Nissan Maxima and a Toyota Sienna. The new carseat is installed in the Toyota. I happen to love the Toyota Sienna more than the Maxima ... more comfortable and roomy. The carseat we purchased is meant for consoles in an SUV. And, no Snowball's carseat is not squished. However, because we purchased the larger model carseat, we do have the armrests in an upright position, but, neither my husband or I need them. The carseat we have is not meant for smaller cars. However, Snoozer carseats have different models for the back seat. 



Orla said:


> aww! He likes it! It looks really comfy!


Hi, Orla! Yes, he is is comfy in it! :chili:



Snowbody said:


> Marie, I'd say it's a keeper. :thumbsup: The carseat and the handsome passenger. :wub::wub: But I think I have to see with my own eyes. B)


Sue, I really do love this carseat. And, yes, one day you will have to see it in person. :wub:


SicilianRose said:


> I just love the pictures Marie!! I sure missed seeing snowball and all the other flufferbutts on SM! :wub:


Thank you, again, Debbie. I am so happy you are back here with your SM family! :wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Move over, handsome. I'm coming in. LOL
xoxoxoxooxoxoxo


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

KAG said:


> Move over, handsome. I'm coming in. LOL
> xoxoxoxooxoxoxo


Oh, my goodness, Kerry! Last night we used the Maxima because the Toyota was at the dealers. So, we put Snowball's carseat in the backseat ... with Snowball! He did just fine! Yay! :chili::chili:


----------



## Haley28 (May 4, 2012)

Thanks for the info on the carseat! And yes, my name is Haley  I am going to get a snoozer car seat before my trip. I love the idea of the console one since it will give my kids more room in the backseat if he can be up front with us, but I don't know if it will fit in my car  I drive a Ford Fusion. I may get the one for the backseat just in case. This will be Toby's first time taking a trip with us, so I'm wondering how he will react being in the car for several hours!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Haley28 said:


> Thanks for the info on the carseat! And yes, my name is Haley  I am going to get a snoozer car seat before my trip. I love the idea of the console one since it will give my kids more room in the backseat if he can be up front with us, but I don't know if it will fit in my car  I drive a Ford Fusion. I may get the one for the backseat just in case. This will be Toby's first time taking a trip with us, so I'm wondering how he will react being in the car for several hours!


Haley, try and call G.W. Little and ask if Melissa can help you choose the right Snoozer carseat. I'm not so sure your car will fit the same one we have for Snowball. However, they have so many different sizes to choose from. I almost bought the smaller one before talking with Melissa ... because I was going by Snowball's weight alone.

Our Toyota was in the shop the day before yesterday ... so, we had the Snoozer in our other car, the Maxima. There is no way it would fit properly upfront in that car ... so, we attached it to one of the backseats. I cannot believe that Snowball did so well in the backseat!! Here is a doggie who has had a history of separation anxiety issues and took to the carseat in the back, too! It's close to a miracle for us! I have pictures of him in the backseat that I will try and post tomorrow or the next day. 

Last evening, we had the Snoozer back in the Toyota. I just LOVE that he relaxes in this carseat so well! 

Let me know what kind of carseat you choose. Happy shopping!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Adorable .


----------

